# Info Help econ button



## Pulsar25

Hi , could someone explain the econ button as I am a bit xo fused , I herd it is running the air con when off ? Every car I have had if I wanted the air con on I would push the button to have it on . I am concerned it is also using more fuel which is not what I want either , any info would be great thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Econ ON means Air Con is OFF...Vorsprung durch Technik  Heating ON AirCon OFF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pulsar25

If I push the econ on , will all my in car heaters still work normally , as I herd pushing the econ button on changes a few things , ty


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Pushing the Econ button turns the air con compressor OFF so no aircon, but heating will work as normal. 
Auto or manual adjustment as you wish.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pulsar25

Hi , I have seen the auto button but what exactly would happen by pushing that button once ? I guess it's better for me to push it manually everytime I start my car , I understand it's also a gd idea to leave the air con on now and again so it does nt all seize up ? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Running the AirCon regularly will keep the seals lubricated & prevent loss of gas. 
Auto will adjust fan speed & temperature to maintain the temp you select.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pulsar25

Hi , will turning on the econ button make any difference in saving on fuel , as I never even use air come in the summer let alone The with winter lol , I like to drive with my head out the window


----------



## Hoggy

Pulsar25 said:


> Hi , will turning on the econ button make any difference in saving on fuel , as I never even use air come in the summer let alone The with winter lol , I like to drive with my head out the window


Hi, It may make a slight difference as the compressor is not rotating so less load on engine.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pulsar25

Ok thanks , does it effect anything to do with engine performance, bhp , engine running smooth etc , also on the window wiper stick where you can change the computer dash settings , I have two mpg options , do you know which is the normal one that shows you your mpg live ? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Use MPG on average which is a circle with a line through it. On Instantaneous it will jump around & not mean alot.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Make sure you run your air con for about 20mins each month to keep the seals lubricated


----------



## Pulsar25

Hi , great thanks , yes I noticed the circle with line so that's average , press the econ button for the first time , light on the button came on , went supermarket and the button light was still on when I started the car back up is that normal ? Saves me keeping pressing it which is gd , can you upload pictures on here ? One said my mpg was in the 90's lol


----------



## Pulsar25

The live mpg went down to 49.2 . The average was 31mpg . £10 in tank took it up 65miles . I like to keep a eye on what fuel I am using so what setting is best to keep it on ? Miles left in tank ? How accurate is it , if your putting your foot down that clearly comes down yeah ,


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, keep MPG on average. 
Miles left in tank/fuel range depends how fast or slow you drove to the petrol station. 
Fuel range is calculated depending on the fuel consumption over the last 20 miles.
Hoggy.


----------

